# A Bach question...



## Gabriel (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi everyone! -

I'm currently reading notes of lectures given by Ludwig Wittgenstein in the early 1930s. In one of these lectures Wittgenstein quotes Bach as having said that "A piece [of music] mustn't slink away like a thief". (Wittgenstein interprets this to mean that, for example, a piece oughtn't suddenly change from 4 beats to 3).

If anyone knows where it is that Bach says this (or anything like this), or where it is that someone records him as having said it (or anything like it) - I would be very grateful if you could let me know. (Or else, if you could point me in the direction of someone/somewhere that I may be able to find out).

Many thanks!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not sure, but here's a link to some pretty great quotes from Bach: http://thinkexist.com/quotes/johann_sebastian_bach/

I really love this one, though: "Bring me A bowl of coffee before I turn into a goat"

And another great one: "My masters are strange folk with very little care for music in them."


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Lukecash12! - The quotes there are great - but unfortunately not the one after... I'll keep looking!


----------

